# Alexina Louie



## shostythesnowman (Nov 19, 2016)

I realized that there is no thread for Canadian composer Alexina Louie.
Her music is some of my favorite.
Although not recorded much Louie's music has been used for some small-time films and been commissioned by several individuals and organizations.
Particularly I adore her solo piano music.
Any inputs or favorites.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

shostythesnowman said:


> I realized that there is no thread for Canadian composer Alexina Louie.
> Her music is some of my favorite.
> Although not recorded much Louie's music has been used for some small-time films and been commissioned by several individuals and organizations.
> Particularly I adore her solo piano music.
> Any inputs or favourites.


Never ever heard this name before


----------



## shostythesnowman (Nov 19, 2016)

Look her up and be amazed.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

shostythesnowman said:


> Look her up and be amazed.


I did, jury still out on the amazed bit .


----------

